# Mini Pill



## Phoebe (Jun 12, 2003)

Please tell me your experience with the mini pill if you have taken it.

What side effects did it have for you?
Did it effect nursing?
Would you recomend it?

Amy


----------



## MistyD (Jan 14, 2003)

The side effect I had was hormonal, felt sad, ummm, I don't know how to describe it, I felt very sluggish. I didn't realize the pills were causing that until I quit them after four months. All of a sudden I was "me" again.

They did not affect my supply.


----------



## Emmama (Jan 21, 2004)

Taking the mini pill was a bad idea for me. It dried me up with my first one so I will not use BCPs at all while nursing.


----------



## sincitymama (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm currently using the mini-pill while nursing, and it's great for me. I had bad emotional side effects from cyclic pills before getting pregnant but none from these, so far as I can tell.
Hasn't affected nursing at all. I've heard some women have supply issues but that it's very rare. My doc and lactation consultant told me to wait 6-8 weeks after birth just to make sure things were established and going relatively well. I waited more like 8-10 but wasn't really worried as my biggest problem was over active let-down. I'd have been grateful if my supply lessened a bit! lol.
The hardest part is taking it at the same time every day. With a mini pill that's very important.
I'd recommend it, as long as you're comfortable taking something hormonal while nursing. I know a lot of mamas here aren't but since you're asking I'm assuming you aren't one of them.
hth


----------



## Colorful~Mama (Feb 20, 2003)

worked great for me with both my younger kids.
Was on it 6wks after dd was born till she was 2. No problems, no side effects, no issues with my milk. I weaned when she was about 2 and we conceived ds a few months later. Went on minipill 6wks post partum with him and was on it till dd had his vasectomy in december when ds was 5mos old. Again no supply issues, no side effects at all


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I took the mini pill with my first and when I ran out at a year, I stopped taking them. The mini pill is like Micronor, right? I took a generic version.

Things are different with my milk this time from my first, but I don't know why. I have wondered if it could be related to the bcp. I seemed to have an excess of lipase in my milk, and assumed that I would have that this time around, but I don't.

In any event, I never had supply issues.


----------



## mraven721 (Mar 10, 2004)

I started taking the mini pill when DS was 6 weeks old. I had no supply issues with it. I really could tell if I was over emotional or not on it because I had a very hard birth and recovery.
Now I am going off of it (it's been 3 days) I am interested to see how I react.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

There are several progestin-only pills on the market. I'm taking Ovrette, in an attempt to suppress my endometriosis. It has a bit more progestin in it than Micronor or that other one.
I have always had really bad side effects from bcps, but haven't had any with the mini-pill at all. It actually seemed to increase my supply.
Even though I am taking it, and have had no side effects whatsoever, NO I would never recommend any woman mess with her hormones. I wouldn't advise against it, but I would never *recommend* it. I wouldn't be taking it myself if it weren't for the fact that I am in daily pain and afraid to have lap surgery again so soon and before my baby is eating solids. It's my last ditch effort to by myself some time before I have to call my surgeon. Added bonus is that it is a moderately effective form of birth control.

If you do decide to take it, DEMAND a copy of the patient info sheet and package insert. Make sure you read and understand all the possible risks from taking it.
My doc said there is a very small chance that it would lower milk supply. Luckily for me, it didn't.


----------



## P-chan (Jan 23, 2004)

I have been on Nor-QD since 8 weeks post-partum. It has not affected my mood and I've always been able to produce plenty of milk (still going strong at almost the one-year mark!).


----------



## Phoebe (Jun 12, 2003)

P-chan, congrats on the approaching 1 year mark! I can't wait to say that!

stafl, you said a "moderatley effective form of birth control". I thought it was a 99% deal. Anyone know the % effectiveness if taken properly?


----------



## heket (Nov 18, 2003)

I was on Nor Q-D, and it just didn't work out for me. Partly my problem because I was never very good at taking it at the same time every day. This may also account for why I noticed a slight increase in my milk production once I went off of it.

But like the regular bcp I was on, it did affect my mood. I'm much happier off and feel much more sane off of it.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phoebe*
stafl, you said a "moderatley effective form of birth control". I thought it was a 99% deal. Anyone know the % effectiveness if taken properly?

this directly from the Ovrette package insert:
If they are taken at precisely the same time every day, without ever missing a dose, the chance of becoming pregnant in any given year is around 1%
Average failure rates are approximately 5% per year, when women who miss pills are included.

known risks include ovarian cysts, ectopic pregnancy, cancer of reproductive organs and/or breasts, liver tumors, headache, abnormal blood clotting, allergic reactions including bronchial asthma...then there's a really long list of other side effects.


----------



## mittendrin (Nov 5, 2003)

i started nor-QD at 6 weeks postpartum. that's when my nursing-troubles began. i suspected low supply but didn't even think it could be because of the pill. i quit taking it when ds was 10 months, but by then he was almost selfweaned.
i won't take the minipill this time, see if i have supply issues again.
i have to say, i didn't feel any sideffects as some other mommas describe them here...


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

I started taking camilla - generic for micronor at 6 wks pp and noticed no issues. however, now that dd is almost a year (on May 30th!!), I notice that it does slightly reduce my supply. If I forget a day, then the next day I have TONS more milk. so I have been taking fenugreek for about a month and it makes everything fine. we don't want to ttc until next spring, so it is hard for me to commit to condoms for a year. but I think the pill is also making me majorly cranky.

I never had issues with regular bcp though.


----------



## P-chan (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for the support, Phoebe!

This is taken from the Nor-QD package insert. It approximates what Stafl provided:
About 1 in 200 POPs users will get pregnant in the first year if they all tke POPs perfectly (that is, on time, every day). About 1 in 20 "typical" POPs users (including women who are late taking pills or miss pills) gets pregnant in the first year of use.


----------

